
An Encyclopedic Treatment of Type Design, Typefaces and Fonts - BafS
http://luc.devroye.org/fonts.html
======
haddr
I remember this website from early '00\. I'm really glad it is still online
and flourishing! This is literally one of the best (if not _the_ best) website
with font resources on the web.

------
maattdd
The author of this website (Luc Devroye) has been my professor at McGill, and
he might be the most impressive professor I've ever met in my student life.

He only does classes at 8:30 and on blackboard, with a lot of humor and
history of science stories in the middle. He was supposed to write an
algorithm book at some point, if he ever finishs it, it's a must buy !

------
Bud
Fantastic wealth of information here. I'm really impressed. You can even
upload images and the site will recognize the font for you.

~~~
haddr
There are several services like this if you are interested (or you try to find
some very rare font), one that gives quite good results is whatthefont

------
M_Grey
Wow, the learning resources on that page are too good and I can't believe how
much valuable info is efficiently organized into such a readable index!

